# Speech About A Famous Person



## phoenix shotgun 47 (Feb 23, 2007)

This is just a speech that I had to give in class a few weeks ago...


We live in a world were there are many heroes and heroines, were people daily show their courage and bravery, and were many aren’t afraid to stand up for what is right. These are the people that we remember, they leave legacies, and they make a difference in our world. Dr. Jose Rizal was one of these people. He was proud of his heritage and not afraid to stand up for his country. He is known as one of the Founding Fathers of the Philippines and is the nation’s first national martyr. Through his writings and speeches; he was able to show everyone the injustices being done to the Filipinos. Though he was executed at the young age of 35, he accomplished much more than many of us will in an entire lifetime.

Jose Rizal was born on June 19, 1861 and was the seventh of eleven children. Even when Rizal was young, he had wisdom beyond his years. As a child, he had many ideas about freedom and personal rights. He was considered a genius in many different fields including everything from being a historian to a fencer and even a poet. Throughout his travels he learned to fluently speak 22 languages. When he learned that his mother was going blind, he decided to become an ophthalmic surgeon. In order to complete his studies he traveled to Europe. While abroad he chose to use his writing to peacefully express his feelings and show the world how many of the Filipinos were being treated as slaves by the Spanish friars. He wasn’t afraid to state his thoughts or say what needed to be said. Rizal, along with other Filipinos, began to spread word overseas about the mistreatment. Though many obstacles came in his way, Rizal never stopped trying to obtain the dream of freedom for his country.

When Rizal returned to the Philippines, he formed an organization called La Liga Filipina. His main goal was to unite the islands of the Philippines and form an independent country separate from Spanish rule. In June of 1892, Spanish authorities became suspicious of him, believing that he was part of the Katipunan, a secret organization that was starting a rebellion, so he went into exile in Dapitan. There he established a school and hospital, which the people had needed desperately. Then one day, a revolt by the Katipunan broke out. Though he was in no way connected to it, and on many separate occasions had stated how he thought that the methods of the Katipunan were wrong, Rizal was arrested by the Spanish, and accused of orchestrating the whole incident.

After his arrest, he was moved to Barcelona, Spain to await his trial. The Spanish were able to bring forward fake witnesses, who stated that Rizal was part of the Katipunan. As a result, he was found guilty by the jury and sentenced to death. He was then moved to Fort Santiago in the Philippines to await his public execution by the firing squad. On the cold gloomy morning of December 30, 1896, he was led out to an open field by Manila Bay. He was wearing a black suit and a hat and walked briskly, with calmness and dignity. The military doctor took his pulse and found it was strangely normal. He wasn’t scared. He wasn’t afraid to die. He refused to kneel or be blindfolded, so he stood up straight. He asked to face the firing squad, but he was forced to turn his back. The captain of the squad shouted out the number one. The firing squad got into position. Two. They took aim. Three. Dr. Rizal turned around just as the firing squad began to shoot. Rizal fell forward, dead. Many people say that it was at this moment that Spanish rule in the Philippines ended.

Jose Rizal represented so much for the Philippine people. He gave everyone hope for better days and taught people to never give up. He taught others that, though it may not be easy, there is a peaceful way to resolve issues. He inspired so many with his courage, bravery, and determination. He is an amazing example of what it means to be proud of who you are. His dream of Filipino freedom has finally come true. When he died he left a legacy. A legacy of pride, courage, and bravery that is being passed down to us now. So remember his words “The youth are our future.” We are the future of the world. May his legacy live on through us.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 23, 2007)

Gah! My irises just disappeared!


----------

